
Ask HN: How would I make a shorter power adapter extension cable? - andrewfromx
This comes from apple with 18 foot length. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;shop&#x2F;product&#x2F;MK122LL&#x2F;A&#x2F;power-adapter-extension-cable<p>I would like one that&#x27;s just 1 foot long. Very short version but same ends.<p>I tried cutting one in half and connecting wires but that&#x27;s not gonna work. How can I make one professional if apple doesn&#x27;t sell one?
======
charford
Technically you could cut it to length, and reconnect wires by soldering them
together. Then cover up the patch with white shrink wrap tubing. It probably
wouldn't look "that" bad.

Heat shrink tubing: [https://www.amazon.com/3M-Shrink-Tubing-Length-
Width/dp/B000...](https://www.amazon.com/3M-Shrink-Tubing-Length-
Width/dp/B0002BA4AS)

Just stick that on the wire before you soldier, then move it over the area you
soldiered, and use a heat gun to shrink into place.

Good luck.

~~~
andrewfromx
is there a company I can mail it to and they will do this for me
professionally?

------
jetti
Why did cutting one in half and connecting wires not work? Are you sure that
it was fully connected? Did you try soldering the wires together?

~~~
andrewfromx
I guess I was expecting 1 copper wire to easily twist to the other end. But
inside are 1000s of tiny copper wires all very delicate and I ended up
accidentally pulling out a couple clumps of like 50 small wires.

~~~
jetti
you could, in theory, just twist but the problem with that is that any little
movement could cause the wire to separate and it would become useless.

